# homelite bvm160 blower carb adj



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Need to adjust the carb as the engine bogs down .
Seems lean, as runs ok if choked a little.
These red and white caps on the carb that limit the adjustment,
can they just be pulled off? Ok is their a way of removing the stops?
Thanks.........


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

you should be able to pull the off. i use a pair of needle nose visegrips. just try not to bend the adustment screws. i would also ck you carb adapter to see if it is loose. this blower is bad about having a loose carb adapter


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks blackwell 316 they pulled right off!


----------

